# Which sprayer head?



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking to order some stuff pretty shortly, just wondering which sprayer head would be best for APC is this one ok:http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9125

Or would you recommend the chemical one.

Cheers!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I personally use the foaming one


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the foaming one too.:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Foaming after trying Brazo's on Sat!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Knew I'd forgotten something yesterday mate - can you stick a couple of these on the side for me pretty please :thumb: Will give you a bell later.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I tried the foaming one but found it too directional for my liking, so I went back to using a regular spray head which I find much better. You get much more uniform coverage IMO.

Ben


----------

